
How many people read HN? - allending
I&#x27;m trying to come up with a ballpark figure for the number of readers HN has.<p>The only source I could find with some concrete figures:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;05&#x2F;18&#x2F;the-evolution-of-hacker-news&#x2F; which is about 2 years old.<p>- 1.6M views, 200,000 uniques per weekday.<p>Just from this, I&#x27;d guess about 25-50% higher than it was in 2013, but that is just my gut speaking.<p>So the ask: how would you estimate the number of readers HN has. Even better, what their demographic breakdown is.
======
dang
Roughly 2.6M views a day, 300K daily uniques, 3 to 3.5M monthly uniques. It
depends on how you count, of course.

~~~
NhanH
That's a magnitude bigger than I thought it should. Guess it's time to move
on!

J/K, is it possible to share what kind of hardware is HN running on?

~~~
kogir
HN runs on a single, not so beefy server:

    
    
      FreeBSD 10.1
      Nginx 1.7.10
      Racket 6.1.1 with some HN and FreeBSD specific patches.
    
      2x 3GHz Intel Xeon-IvyBridge (E5-2690-V2-DecaCore)
      8x16GB Kingston 16GB DDR3 2Rx4
      SuperMicro X9DRI-LN4F+_R1.2A
      Adaptec 71605
      9x 1000GB Western Digital WD RE4
      2x 200GB Smart XceedIOPS SSD

------
dang
One thing I feel I should add: HN has always been about quality over quantity.
We spend our time on what we think may improve the quality of the site, and if
we had to choose between being smaller/better and bigger/worse, I hope it's
obvious that, and why, we'd choose smaller/better. Growing, but slowly, seems
to be the right state for HN.

------
bonzoq
A stat that I can share. My iOS Hacker News Client which is currenty number 4
on AppStore has between 550 - 600 daily unique users and roughly 2.5k daily
sessions on average.

